# More Photo's of "Big Mama"



## Tahiti Allen (Aug 28, 2008)

*Howdy Gang!!  I thought, you'al might like to see my girl, he, he, he!!:hubba: I'll post some more photo's pretty soon! *


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

Sweet grow buddy....


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 28, 2008)

Amazing little plants you have there!  Look tasty!


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking good man. Here is some *Green-Mojo* for those ladies.


----------



## Abso (Aug 28, 2008)

Those buds are going to be sooo tasty, look how they are filling, !


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Sep 4, 2008)

*Howdy Gang!!:hubba:  I'm so proud of my girl, she's really looking good!  Not too bad for a fellow's first grow, uh!  Enjoy the photo's, I feel good everytime, I look at her, he, he, he!! A special thanks to all, for helping us along!!!:headbang2: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 4, 2008)

*She's a looker that's for sure. :hubba: Can i take her out on a date? :confused2: I'll be sure and have her home at 10:00 minus a few buds.  Gonna move this down to the bud pic section.  *


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 4, 2008)

very big mama


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 15, 2008)

nice job bud keep it up


----------



## Pierced (Sep 18, 2008)

Very Nice how Tall?


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Sep 18, 2008)

Howdy Pierced! She's 5 feet tall!! I jsut posted another thread, with some more photo's of her, she's gettin there, he, he, he!! The thread is called, Yellow Leaves, take off or not? Check it out and stay cool, my friend!!


----------

